# *Share your agility words/commands*



## LuvourGSDs

Just wondering what everyone uses wording/command wise for each piece of equipment? How about contact for 2 on 2 off word? I am mixed here..... I wanted to use hit it, but I also say get it when toy playing, afraid will confuse.  Anyone run into that? Would love to get a good contact word & stick with it. I just have been sayin wait to my older girl on contacts, but with pup, tryin to teach the 2 on 2 off so, wanting to have a good contact word. Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

For my contacts I say 'go target' when my dogs first get on the obstacle, and when I'm losing my mind and babysitting the contacts I just say 'target'. I no longer actually USE a target when training this, so it just means the 2on/2off position to the dogs.

For the Table I try to just say 'Table' with a automatic down.

Truthfully, I ended up with alot of 't' commands before I knew it, and now can't change. So Table, Target, Teeter, Tunnel, Chute, Weave, 

I TRY not to say anything for all the jumps now but used to say 'hup'. But I was pretty much always saying 'hup' when my dog was already in midair on the jump so clearly just adding more 'noise' and not a clear direction. But will say 'Out Hup' or 'Go Hup' if I DO need to give direction to a jump that my body isn't in position for. 

Trying to say the 'command' in the SPACE before the equipment, not when they are taking off or on the equipment is my goal.


----------



## AgileGSD

Frame: Aframe
Walk: Dogwalk
Teeter or Eaaasy: Teeter
Table
Hit It: contacts (I say get it for toys too, so far no issues)
Go: go out
Here: move in
Tunnel: tunnel
Jump: jumps


With Savvy I'm training a little differently and his commands right now for agility are pretty simple.
OK: release from stay, release to obstacle near me
Go: take an obstacle away from me
Reaaady: cue that he's about to do something, "revving up cue" (like he needs revving up LOL)

And umm...that's pretty much it for now. Basically, he's being trained to take obstacles that are either obvious or that I'm cuing him to take with handling. If I end up teaching him 2o2o, I don't think I'll use a cue for the contact behavior. It will just be "built in" to the contact performance because the more I think about it, the more that makes sense over having to cue it.


----------



## TaraM1285

I use "target" for my 2on/2off contacts even though I don't use a target anymore. I don't really need the cue, though, she'll do the behavior whether I give the cue or not. For the other equipment I use the following:

Dogwalk: "walk it"
A-frame: "climb it"
Tire: "tire"
Jump: "over:
Table: "table-down"
Chute: "chute"
Tunnel: "tunnel"
Teeter: "teeter"
Weaves: "go weave"


----------



## BlackPuppy

Up - A frame
walk-it - dog walk
weave
tunnel
chute
Over
table

Still trying to think of what to call the teeter besides teeter.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Thanks for the replies so far. 

Carole, Do you use a contact word? If so, what?

This new place I am going teaches 2o2o
& I was never taught this with my first agil dog
so, would love to put a word to it as she does.
She, pup is getting it great, but I gotta decide if 
I want to use hit it. Hoping not to confuse them
with all diff words close to reg obed stuff or play.

Seem sometimes I use 1 word for more than 1 
uses at times.  

Wanting to use a contact word that is a fun/happy 
word & easy. Was gonna do target or touch, but I
say touch when hand touching. Target, idk there 
either + like what you said MLR, get too many T words!

My words for everything else is....

Jump
Teeter
Weave
Tunnel
Climb it- Aframe
Walk it
Chute- well tend to just call it tunnel

I use wait now with older girl to hold contact
positition.

Keep sharing

Anyone against a 2o2o with big dogs & use
a running contact?

How about perch work. What have you said to 
get on stool? Skyrah knows just to get 2
front paws up on stool. Working on spinning
around. Have not put any words, but yes to this.

Thanks guys!


----------



## AgileGSD

LuvourGSDs said:


> T
> 
> Anyone against a 2o2o with big dogs & use
> a running contact?


 You can certainly have a running contact with a big dog but 2o2o is easier for most people to teach. To train a RC, you eventually need access to a full size dogwalk and/or an instructor who is at least supportive of your efforts. 

Some people just allow dogs to run the contacts and hope for the best (as opposed to training a RC) and I wouldn't suggest that, especially with a GSD.

LOTS of info on training RC:LoLaBu Land Experience Running Contacts


----------



## JanaeUlva

Contact word for Minka is the Czech word čekat meaning wait and I pronounce it as check-ay and my instructor and agility friend liked it but say Check-it 

I like using a different language where I'm less likely to use the words else where.


----------



## gsdheeler

With my girl I use 2 on 2 off (touch) for dog walk and teeter, for the A frame I taught a running contact (hit it). I had all 2 on 2 off contacts with my male, he ended up having shoulder problems. I'm not saying coming to a dead stop on the A frame caused the problem, but it has given me something to think about with my new dog, that's why I'm doing running contacts on the A frame with her.
We haven't been to a trial yet but in class and show n go s she is hitting her contacts, I do have to be more on my toes as far as handling with running contacts. But so far so good......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BlackPuppy

LuvourGSDs said:


> Carole, Do you use a contact word? If so, what?
> 
> This new place I am going teaches 2o2o
> & I was never taught this with my first agil dog
> so, would love to put a word to it as she does.
> She, pup is getting it great, but I gotta decide if
> I want to use hit it. Hoping not to confuse them
> with all diff words close to reg obed stuff or play.


I used to use "Park" with my first agility dog, and I would practice on a step-down in my living room. 

Now I don't use a word, and contact training is very minimal. In class, we use a target. My dog knows that touching the target means food, and I click when he sticks his nose on it. 

We practice with a target on the downsides of all the contact equipment. The dog gets used to it being there and getting a treat for the "touch". So far, my dog has always slowed down to nose the target. 

I know this is not how everybody does contacts. But I hate the classes where you spend several sessions doing nothing but a 2o2o on a box. DS are too smart for all that repetition and it makes for one bored puppy.

This week class was extra boring because we are getting into more complicated groundwork. Boaz decided it was time to start playing with the targets. He kept picking up one of them and playing "catch me".


----------

